# Solar power and the future



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

New concept in solar energy poised to catch on across US

http://news.yahoo.com/concept-solar-energy-poised-catch-across-us-152907505--finance.html
Last year this time period I use 303 KWh this year I cut it down to 192artydance:


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

So you contract for a number of years and maybe one day you get a lower bill?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

It's kind of like the oil pipeline system.

A refinery puts 10,000 gallons of regular unleaded into the pipeline, and a "tank farm" takes 10,000 gallons of unleaded gasoline out 3,000 miles away... but it isn't the same gasoline! You still have to pay and they get paid, though - and it all works out.

It's an interesting concept, and Green Mountain Energy, Inc. has been doing it with Wind power for over 15 years now.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Unless there is a major technological breakthrough solar energy is NOT the future.


----------

